# Steam Tugs and Tanker



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone know any of these tugs & tanker. Also, is it Swansea?

1950-60s???

Many Thanks

Mervyn


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Alexandra Towing Company funnel markings and based on the mountain in top left, fairly certain Swansea. Alexandra also bases in Liverpool and Southampton.- no mountains.


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, Bill. 

Well observed.

Mervyn


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

MervR said:


> Thanks, Bill.
> 
> Well observed.
> 
> Mervyn


Kate Maersk?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

The tug in middle is the GOWER. (1905 - 1955 ish)

The mast on this tug is stepped immediately in front of the funnel. This is the only one that I can find like this one. Other features seem to match.

The near tug? Can't match this one. Looks like three words in the name. Might be two words. Anyhow, I can find a match.

Here is photo of GOWER.










Stephen


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree Swansea and the tugs are those of the Alexandra Towing Company although I can't identify them individually as I have little or no expertise with tugs. The tanker is not the Kate Maersk, the funnel markings are not those of A. P. Moller. Rather they are those of the Cephalonian Maritime Co Ltd., (Lykiardopoulos N. D. & G. Z.), and given the very clear name on her stern I suggest the ship is the KATE N.L. of that company. Built in 1943 as the T2-SE-A1 tanker GRANDE RONDE by Kaiser, Swan Island. Purchased in 1948 by the Cephalonian Maritime Co Ltd and renamed KATE N.L. she was sold in 1960 to Leitch Tpt Ltd of Canada & renamed HILDA MARJANNE. She was lengthened & widened, 221.6/217.1 x 23.0m, 16628gt/23000dw & cv to bulk carrier in 1961 and broken up in Canada in 1984.

Alastair


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

BillH said:


> Alexandra Towing Company funnel markings and based on the mountain in top left, fairly certain Swansea. Alexandra also bases in Liverpool and Southampton.- no mountains.


Hi Bill,
Found one mountain for Swansea.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

OK, the near tug is HERCULENAUM 1905 -1959.

Stephen


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Great research indeed.

Thanks for sharing the knowledge.

BW
J


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Photo of the _Hilda Marjanne_, ex _Kate N.L._, ex. _Grande Ronde_ at Hamburg in 1960, shortly after being purchased from the Cephalonian Maritime Co Ltd.

Alastair


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

The tug on the starboard quarter of the _Hilda Marjanne_ is the Pedersen tug 'Michel'. A Fairplay tug astern of her.

Stephen


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

HERCULANEUM (1) (1905 - 1908) 
/ FORMBY (1) (1927 - 1950) 
/ GOWER (1) (1950 - 1959) 
O.N. 120843. 201g. 21n. 101.0 x 22.6 x 11.3 feet.
C.2-cyl. (17” & 47" x 27") by the shipbuilder. 124nhp.
7.12.1905: Launched by J. Cran & Company, Leith (Yard No. 51) for the Alexandra Towing Company Ltd. 
19.4.1905: Registered at Liverpool. 
4.1905: Completed. 
1908: Sold to the Admiralty. 
1927: Re-purchased and renamed FORMBY. 
1950: Renamed GOWER. 
1959: Demolished at Bromborough.



HERCULANEUM (2) (1909 - 1961)
O.N. 127966. 172g. 64n. 92.5 x 22.6 x 12.3 feet.
C.2-cyl. (21” & 44" x 27") by the shipbuilder. 79nhp. 800ihp.
5.2.1909: Launched by J. Cran & Company, Leith (Yard No. 68) for the Alexandra Towing Company Ltd. 
16.3.1909: Registered at Liverpool. 
3.1909: Completed. During World War 1, reported to have been hired by the Army for an unspecified period. 
1961: Demolished by Haulbowline Industries Ltd. at Passage West, Cork.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Bill. Lucky there are several distinctive features in design and they can be identified.
'Blow Five' by WB Hallam is great little gem. I wish it were an upgraded edition with full photo collection.
Stephen


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

Stephen J. Card said:


> The tug in middle is the GOWER. (1905 - 1955 ish)
> 
> The mast on this tug is stepped immediately in front of the funnel. This is the only one that I can find like this one. Other features seem to match.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stephen: Good detection.

Great photo of* Gower*

Regards, Mervyn


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

randcmackenzie said:


> Kate Maersk?


Thanks, R & C. I will investigate, *Kate Maersk*

Regards, Mervyn


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

alastairjs said:


> I agree Swansea and the tugs are those of the Alexandra Towing Company although I can't identify them individually as I have little or no expertise with tugs. The tanker is not the Kate Maersk, the funnel markings are not those of A. P. Moller. Rather they are those of the Cephalonian Maritime Co Ltd., (Lykiardopoulos N. D. & G. Z.), and given the very clear name on her stern I suggest the ship is the KATE N.L. of that company. Built in 1943 as the T2-SE-A1 tanker GRANDE RONDE by Kaiser, Swan Island. Purchased in 1948 by the Cephalonian Maritime Co Ltd and renamed KATE N.L. she was sold in 1960 to Leitch Tpt Ltd of Canada & renamed HILDA MARJANNE. She was lengthened & widened, 221.6/217.1 x 23.0m, 16628gt/23000dw & cv to bulk carrier in 1961 and broken up in Canada in 1984.
> 
> Alastair


Brilliant investigation work, Alistair


alastairjs said:


> Photo of the _Hilda Marjanne_, ex _Kate N.L._, ex. _Grande Ronde_ at Hamburg in 1960, shortly after being purchased from the Cephalonian Maritime Co Ltd.
> 
> Alastair
> View attachment 692353


Well impressed!


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

Stephen J. Card said:


> OK, the near tug is HERCULENAUM 1905 -1959.
> 
> Stephen
> 
> View attachment 692351


Yes, thanks, Stephen.

I have been straining over a magnifying glass and concur!


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you for posting the original photograph Mervyn, a really interesting image that has generated an excellent thread. I raise my hat to Stephen for his IDs on the tugs, way outside my field of knowledge. It's been very interesting to pursue the identity of the tanker which was much more within my comfort zone as an ex tanker man from the 60s/early 70s. Great work from all who contributed.
Alastair


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

We should be working at Scotland Yard to solve murders or stolen tugs and oil tankers!  

OK, with a bit of luck Mervyn will come up with a new puzzle.

Stephen


----------



## shinz (Sep 29, 2018)

Fascinating thread guys, really enjoyable, I've got cousins in Swansea but not been near the docks, are they still there or turned into apartments? 
The story of the Kate.NL tick my curiosity so off I went into the googlesphere, wow, what a history, bits of her had a working life of near 65 years, they must have used good steel back in 1943 in the Kaiser yards in Oregon. The last 40 years in fresh water would have helped I guess.
Steve.


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

shinz said:


> Fascinating thread guys, really enjoyable, I've got cousins in Swansea but not been near the docks, are they still there or turned into apartments?
> The story of the Kate.NL tick my curiosity so off I went into the googlesphere, wow, what a history, bits of her had a working life of near 65 years, they must have used good steel back in 1943 in the Kaiser yards in Oregon. The last 40 years in fresh water would have helped I guess.
> Steve.


Calling all Detectives:

Amazing tracking of an old WW2 stalwart. The powers of freshwater for a long life eh?

Thanks for your attention to detail but be on standby, I will be digging out an old tramp-ship that might require your investigative skills.

Happy Days, Mervyn


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Hi Bill,
> Found one mountain for Swansea.
> View attachment 692350


That will be Kilvey hill on the east side of city, looking down over the docks.


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

taffe65 said:


> That will be Kilvey hill on the east side of city, looking down over the docks.


Dear Stephen: Nice scene and very busy - when coal was king?

Thanks,

Mervyn


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Mervyn,

Was coal the king? I wonder. How many tugs, like shown in the photo, may have been converted to oil fired boilers? 

Stephen


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Mervyn,
> 
> Was coal the king? I wonder. How many tugs, like shown in the photo, may have been converted to oil fired boilers?
> 
> Stephen


Hello Stephen:
Yes, I see your point but was thinking of the cargoes going out of South Wates at the time of the postcard. 

How about this Liverpool scene?









The tug in the foreground is _*Alexandra;*_ any views on the Cock Tug and/or the Ellerman vessel???? 

Regards, Mervyn


----------



## shinz (Sep 29, 2018)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Hi Bill,
> Found one mountain for Swansea.
> View attachment 692350


The view has changed a little since then.








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com




Seems that the Swansea waterfront has become fashionable.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

"The tug in the foreground is _*Alexandra;*_ any views on the Cock Tug and/or the Ellerman vessel????!

Regards, Mervyn

How about CITY OF YOKOHAMA?

Stephen


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

Stephen J. Card said:


> "The tug in the foreground is _*Alexandra;*_ any views on the Cock Tug and/or the Ellerman vessel????!
> 
> Regards, Mervyn
> 
> ...


----------

